# Dicky V's Sweet 16



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Here are his current sweet sixteen predictions. Theyre decemt, but a few are quite off. Dick Vitale's Preseason top 16


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

The Border War(Mizzou vs. Illini)should be a classic this year... Can't wait... Bout the most talent for both teams since late 80's early 90's


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

it is very early, so his picks will natural be a little inaccurate
plus there is the fact that Dicky V has no idea what hes talking about

i personally think North Carolina was placed a little low
i dont think Louisville shoulda made the list
i hope Gerry McNamara (syr) really has a great season
and im glad the jaYhawks made it


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> The Border War(Mizzou vs. Illini)should be a classic this year... Can't wait... Bout the most talent for both teams since late 80's early 90's



I thought the "The Border War" is Kansas vs Missouri, and "Bragging Rights" is Missouri vs Illinois????


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> 3. KENTUCKY
> KEY RETURNING PLAYERS -- G Gerald Fitch, G Cliff Hawkins, F Erik Daniels, F Chuck Hayes, G-F Antwain Barbour, F-G Kelenna Azubuike
> KEY NEWCOMERS -- C Shagari Alleyne, C Lukasz Obrzut, F Bobby Perry, F Sheray Thomas
> KEY LOSSES -- G Keith Bogans, F Marquis Estill, C Jules Camara
> COMMENT -- Estill would have been better off returning for his final year of eligibility instead of going undrafted. If coach Tubby Smith gets productivity from his two new big men, watch out!


I'm surprised he put UK so high! But if he saw Shagari Alleyne play, he would kick UK back to number 5 or so.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

He put Texas and Oklahoma too high. Both are around 15-20, IMO.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> He put Texas and Oklahoma too high. Both are around 15-20, IMO.


Yea they are both to high so is UK


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea they are both to high so is UK


That's what you think.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> I thought the "The Border War" is Kansas vs Missouri, and "Bragging Rights" is Missouri vs Illinois????


Your right... That's the promotional names... But peeps in the Lou know any game against the Illini or your hated Jayhawks, is clearly a border war... Peace


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> That's what you think.


That is what i know and you know it too


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> That is what i know and you know it too


No, you're just mad that Florida didn't get number three.


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Your right... That's the promotional names... But peeps in the Lou know any game against the Illini or your hated Jayhawks, is clearly a border war... Peace


Yeah, fans from St. Louis think the "border war" is Missouri-Illinios. Why the rest of Missouri knows the real "border war" is Kansas-Missouri. Ask a major Mizzou fan like Pharcyde, or go to Tigerboard and they will all tell you that Kansas-Missouri is the real "Border war".


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big_CKansas</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, fans from St. Louis think the "border war" is Missouri-Illinios. Why the rest of Missouri knows the real "border war" is Kansas-Missouri. Ask a major Mizzou fan like Pharcyde, or go to Tigerboard and they will all tell you that Kansas-Missouri is the real "Border war".


MU/Illinois could be call the border war, but to me it is the KU/MU war what is the REAL war, you right big C


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> MU/Illinois could be call the border war, but to me it is the KU/MU war what is the REAL war, you right big C


I feel both ya'll... No... Every Real Mizzou fan doesn't see the Jayhawks game as the border war... Sounds like ya'll can't accept that fact for some reason... I'm a cat from da Lou so we see both the Illini and Jayhawks as the enemy... I ain't the only one who see it like that either.. What I'm sayin is that KU and Mizzou don't play dome games that are filled to capacity wit fans for both teams... Every year... Untill they plan a home and home wit KU and Mizzou say at Kemper(sorry not to up to date on ya'll facilities) and at the E.J. Dome it doesn't compare... I know the KU rivalry is way older... I know it's the border war to cats who attend UMC/KU or live in the Columbia and Kansas region... I also know that Phog Allen and Hearns are baksetball meccas... Even though the latter is bout to be replaced... But as a St. Louis Mizzou fan I still think the Illini matchup brings more passion... Maybe cuz it's not only basketball that were competin wit em in... Both the hoops and pigskin games are annual classics... I ain't askin for ya'll to agree wit me... Jus respect the fact that our border wars are wit more than one enemy... Peace


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Damn... That was a long post... Sorry Peeps... Got a lil emotional bout the subject


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm surprised he put UK so high! But if he saw Shagari Alleyne play, he would kick UK back to number 5 or so.


I don't like them being ranked that high. I'd say around 6 to 10 would be about right.


----------



## PillyBigFive (Jul 24, 2003)

I find that school rivalries are always using the same name. Around here St. Joe's-Nova is called the Holy War but I think that's ND-BC, might be wrong though.

Also, Dickie V is a horses arse, where are the Hawks?


----------



## vcshox123 (Sep 23, 2002)

> i dont think Louisville shoulda made the list



Why not?Had a 17 or 18 game winning streak last year.Beat Cincy(1 of 2),Marqutte(1 of 2),Memphis(1 of 1),Killed UK by 18,Killed Indiana by 19 or 20.Now I know that was last year but look who we got comin back...Fransisco Garcia(Wooden Canadate,average 15 pts last year great slasher and 3 point shooter)TaQuan Dean(Great 3 point shooter and slasher),Plus good recruiting class.And most impotant of all we have Rick Pitino.So I ask you again Why not?


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

Kentucky #3? I think Arizona will be better than them, and Duke if Duhon plays the way he's capable of playing. Kentucky wil probably come on strong at the end of the year, but losing three main players will hurt them. Watch out for Arizona if they get Lawrence Roberts from Baylor.


----------



## WKU Topper Jeff (Jun 9, 2003)

I put very little credibility to those prepreason polls. You're always going to see the names on there, especially if it is Dickie V. He has to give his love to his favorites.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WKU Topper Jeff</b>!
> I put very little credibility to those prepreason polls. You're always going to see the names on there, especially if it is Dickie V. He has to give his love to his favorites.


How can he there is no one he doesnt love where ever he is "This is the best College town in america", "That player is a superstar"


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WKU Topper Jeff</b>!
> I put very little credibility to those prepreason polls. You're always going to see the names on there, especially if it is Dickie V. He has to give his love to his favorites.


Especially Duke. I completely agree with what you're saying, but I'm shocked Louisville didn't make the list. As vcschox said, they have Rick Pitino. This means they should've made the list for two reasons. 1) They're going to be one of the best teams in the nation next season, easily. 2) Pitino is one of Vitale's favorite coaches, so it leaves me wondering why he didn't put them up there...


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm shocked Louisville didn't make the list. As vcschox said, they have Rick Pitino. This means they should've made the list for two reasons. 1) They're going to be one of the best teams in the nation next season, easily. 2) Pitino is one of Vitale's favorite coaches, so it leaves me wondering why he didn't put them up there...


14. LOUISVILLE
KEY RETURNING PLAYERS -- F Francisco Garcia, G Taquan Dean, C Kendall Dartez, F Luke Whitehead, F Ellis Myles
KEY NEWCOMERS -- F Nate Daniels, F-C Nouha Diakite, G Brandon Jenkins
KEY LOSSES -- G Reece Gaines, C Marvin Stone, G Bryant Northern, G-F Erik Brown
COMMENT -- Even without Gaines, coach Rick Pitino's squad will be ready to make some noise.


----------

